# New article about Round 2 and Trek modeling



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Complete with a big picture of the new Enterprise box art: 


http://trekmovie.com/2009/06/16/exclusive-first-look-at-star-trek-movie-enterprise-model-more-round-2-trek-model-previews/


Here are my comments: 

Science fiction modeling is undergoing an amazing renaissance these days with new kits from great companies like Moebius, Monarch, and Round 2. Go buy some kits and some Tamiya rattle cans and start modeling! 

Round 2 has a great blog where they communicate with their customers, check it out! 

http://www.collectormodel.com/

If you need advice on getting started check out the hobby talk modeling forums: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Sweet. I want the new Enterprise in both scales (1:1000 & 1:2500) as well as the U.S.S. Kelvin and Jellyfish.

I would buy many kits of each ship.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I just noticed on that box art that the new Enterprise has square portholes instead of round ones.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The dissapointment in that article is that they pushed back the Big TOS Enterprise until 2011.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

^^ Yeah, what the hell is up with that! That has me peeved 

Also, not too excited about the new Enterprise being in 1/2500. Too small for my tastes. Would've preferred 1/1000 at least. Then it would fit in with the TOS and Refit E's that they are putting out.

Todd


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

We'll only have one year to enjoy it until the Mayan calendar ends!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Steve Mavronis said:


> We'll only have one year to enjoy it until the Mayan calendar ends!


HAHAHAAAAA!!!

Thanks for that. :wave: I needed the laugh


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Great! looks like there will be many "Little" ships made and the big stuff is getting pushed back "Again". A 1/350th TOS E must be a curse. It's not like it's an obscure subject that nobody wants. It's one of the most requested kits out there. Yet nobody seems to come through. First we had Polar Lights planning one and then they got bought out and it got cancelled. Then Jim Key was doing one (even had progress pics) and that never materialized. Then Vaderman was doing one and it got pushed off due to Polar Lights "Someday" release. Thomas models was also doing one. It was even advertised as a teaser for last fall on Starship Modeler. That one has vanished too. Then we get a two-year-out release schedule from polar lights 2 only to have it pushed out to three years. Lots of repops to do you know - for those millions of people that always wanted the old Ertl kits and never got one. And dont forget the appropriately named unobtainable, ahhh I mean the "Unobtanium". This Enterprise in this scale must be hexed. I'll probably be walking with a cane, hands shaking from Parkinsons' Disease and 90% blind with cateracs before one hits the shelves. Or, it might not even hit the shelves because nobody bought the dinky kits, so certainly nobody wants a bigger kit. OOOOOH... The mindset of Corporate America makes my brain bleed. They love to fill the shelves with crap nobody wants and then the obvious hits never get produced because nobody likes Trek. Let's test the Trek market with a Kazon Torpedo kit and those sales will be the gauge for interetst for future releases. Maybe they can get a Federal bailout and move the kit ahead.:tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

2011 for TOS 1701, well forget it, I don't care anymore, they can keep it!













Now that's out of my system.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Ugh! No TOS E 1/350 Again! Clearly the demand is there. If you build it They(I) will buy! I bought the round 2 Ent-A again because I wanted a 1/350 Reliant!! cash strapped modellers are already budgeting for other great models not re-issued "vulcan shuttles"!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Prowler901 said:


> ^^ Yeah, what the hell is up with that! That has me peeved
> 
> Also, not too excited about the new Enterprise being in 1/2500. Too small for my tastes. Would've preferred 1/1000 at least. Then it would fit in with the TOS and Refit E's that they are putting out.
> 
> Todd


Even at 1/2500, the thing'll still be around a foot long.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Once again, Polar Lights just _doesn't get it._ Now they jump on the NuPrise bandwagon and push off the most requested kit *EVER.*

Too many great ideas pushed aside for more NX-01s and Scorpions and NuPrises. We get those instead of a 1/350th KTinga, TOS-E, D-7 or 1/1000th Akira.

I would've bought *TWENTY* TOS-1701 kits. Even at $50 a pop.
The NuPrise? Its extremely unlikely that I would buy even _one_. Because its fugly. The movie is hype and bling with no substance. I felt nothing for that ship, none of the magic, none of the longing to be on it warping through the stars... 

It won't last the 40+ years that the Original Series has. Its just doesn't have any enduring qualities, and neither does that ghastly ship.


*BOOO! Polar Lights, BOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I like to think they're taking their time to make sure it's done right.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I wish I could believe that. But I don't.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

In this case, I'll give 'em the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prowler901 said:


> ^^ Yeah, what the hell is up with that! That has me peeved
> 
> Also, not too excited about the new Enterprise being in 1/2500. Too small for my tastes. Would've preferred 1/1000 at least. Then it would fit in with the TOS and Refit E's that they are putting out.
> 
> Todd


You know it's still gonna be a foot long at 1/2500, right?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Captain April said:


> I like to think they're taking their time to make sure it's done right.


Agreed my Friend!


Before we march through the fields Of Plastic with Pitch forks and torches ready to storm the Round 2 Gates, I suggest giving Round 2 some slack..

We forget that this Business of Model Kit Manufacturing is a Business..And while I personally don't agree with putting out The New Film version of Enterprise before my beloved Original Series Starship, It makes perfect Business sense.

Despite the protests of some here, the film is indeed a hit and the economy being the way it is, the film is a perfect background to produce the new model, which,I personally plan on getting! I enjoyed the film, And like the New Enterprise.Also, it has fired up a new interest in the Kids for Classic Trek.....

Also, perhaps the tooling costs for the Original Series 1/350 Starship merit a Production of Two years to cover the Expensive costs of producing the Molds and Basically getting the most Iconic Si-Fi Vehicle right

Don't mean to rant gentlmen , Just offering a conservtive view on the matter.I firmly believe that we are indeed lucky to have Companies like Polarlights/Round 2 and Moebius,who actually communicate with their customers. Personally I think they go above and beyond...

Have fun! Get off the computer For awhile and Finally build one of those Refits you bought that you stuffed in your closet!!!!!

*Go forth and build my friends!!!!!!!*


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

You make valid points brother Beatle.




John P said:


> You know it's still gonna be a foot long at 1/2500, right?


Yes, I understand. But, I was hoping for something in the 18" to 22" range. It would be a little easier to light accurately that way (At least for my meager skills  ). There's those band of lights along the bonnets of the warp nacelles that'll be a bitch at 1/2500.

Todd


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> The movie is hype and bling with no substance.


Yea, the most successful hype and bling ST film of them all.

Boo frackin' hoo!



> Once again, Polar Lights just doesn't get it.


No, YOU do not get it. Choosing to make the new Enterprise over the TOS E is simply because of how successful the film is. The film is successful because it reached a whole new audience. An audience that will want the new Enterprise. 

Good things come to those with patience. We will see a 1:350 TOS E.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The problem with putting off the TOS 1701 is that the series of crashes and the depression we're more than likely going into in the next few years may kill ANY new projects. 

Having said that, I want to reassure AMT that even if I have to sell half the blood in my body, I'd buy one if they made it. Such a model could save the company during the coming bad years.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

To be honest, I don't think the market will be there very long for the NuPrise. If R2 waited to long before coming out with the kit, sales may have languished. Who knows when a sequal will come out to bump interest in the NuPrise again? How much New Trek buzz will there be by the time the kit comes out next year to push sales? The demand for a TOS in 1/350 will always be there and will sell tons no matter when it's released. To bring the NuPrise to market ahead of the TOS is..............................................................timing.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The problem as I see it is one of demographics. We are the kids of the 60s and 70s. We have reached a time in our lives when we can spend money on kits, but we are getting older. How much longer will we be building/buying models? My eyesight is already starting to go. 

Also how many young kids are starting in the hobby? Are enough starting to keep it alive as we transition to a fixed income lifestyle? I don't know any, and I have tried to promote the hobby. 

My local hobby store went out of business 2 years ago. He was mainly a train store, but would always get me a nice selection of Sci Fi stuff. The reason he closed was his customer base was dieing off! How far behind can model building be? I hope we can get another 10-15 years, but it will happen.

So the big problem is how many quality kits can we get PL and Moebius to make in that time? I understand that the new Trek is a BIG success, but will the 15-25 year olds buy a model of the JJprise? If so will they buy more of it than we will of a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

[So the big problem is how many quality kits can we get PL and Moebius to make in that time? I understand that the new Trek is a BIG success, but will the 15-25 year olds buy a model of the JJprise? If so will they buy more of it than we will of a 1/350 scale TOS Enterprise?[/quote]


Interesting comments.

However a lot of guys talk a big game here(_I'll buy ten kits, Or I'll buy Four, one for this one for that Etc..)_But how many of these guys actually Buy what they say??...Or Buy one at all??? Forget about actually building them(lol)!!

Again, Personally I really would like the Original series Ship released first, But WE DON'T KNOW ALL THE FACTS..Like I mentioned before ,it could be beause of the High cost Of tooling..Having to spread out the Production over Two years..

Of course there is another option..If Some guys can't wait for the Kit, They Can sell some of those UnOpened Boxes Of Kits they have and put it toward a Master Replias 1/350 Enterprise!! Having seen one Up close, I can tell you it is Beautiful, And who cares if it's already Built and Painted?!?!The way some guys here talk, that's what they want anyway!!(LOL)


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Agreed my Friend!
> 
> 
> Before we march through the fields Of Plastic with Pitch forks and torches ready to storm the Round 2 Gates, I suggest giving Round 2 some slack..
> ...


Why are you being so..._sensible_? That's not how we do things here!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am just happy as a customer for Moebius and Round2. Both of the companies are producing some long awaited model subjects so far. I will be picking up a flying sub here soon as well as a Jupiter2. The TOS Enterprise in 1/350th= grail kit for me. I will be buying at least three of them if they are anything like the accuracy of the 1/1000 TOS E kit from polar lights. Yes, I will be getting the 2500 scale New Enterprise as well.
As an aside note on the movie I can tell you this. My four sons have all grown up with Star Trek from the original series till Enterprise. They are now 24, 21, 18, and 16. The oldest wanted to see the movie with me and I was tickled that he asked. So off we went to see it. I enjoyed the movie greatly with few grunts and groans out of the trek purist inside of me. My oldest said after the movie was over. Well dad, now we have our Star Trek and it kicks ass! He did not say this of any of the other incarnations of trek after TOS (which is his favorite).
There were already so many inconsistencies in established trek "canon" before JJ Abrams interpretation, to drive one mad. I for one am glad to see the support for the franchise and hope that the enthusiasm continues for it. 
Again many thanks to Round2 and Moebius model companies for your continued support of the hobby!


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that they are very, very aware of how many people want a 1/350 scale Enterprise but they are wisely taking their time in order to "get it right." After all, look at all of the heated discussions and disagreements on this board and others about the 11ft and 3 ft studio models. Think of some of those past and current debates; grid vs. no grid, weathering, nacelle taper, nacelle domes, secondary hull length and shape, bridge shape and size, primary hull underside curvature, main deflector, etc. etc. etc. If their end product is as good at Polar Lights' 1/1000 TOS or 1/350 refit Enterprise, I'll be very happy.
I was rather ambiguous about the new movie Enterprise at first but I'm really growing to like it in many ways. There are some things I don't like about it but in general I think that it is a great design, certainly much better than the Enterprise-B, -C, or -D. I can't wait to have a model of it now that I've actually seen the film, although I'd strongly prefer the model in 1/1000 scale.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Actually I should clarify some of my statements. I don't mind the order in which the kits are released - in fact I will be getting a JJprise. I was just using the large TOS E as a perfect example. The main gripe was that ALL the larger scale stuff has been pushed back. Yeah, I'm glad they are communicating with us and as far as Moebius is concerned, I have no complaints. 

I guess I just fear that as soon as projects start to get pushed back over and over again they tend to get shelved or cancelled as interest and or the economy dies. I have purchased 6 of all of the large scale Trek stuff out there and 2 of each of the smaller kits and I just bought two more of the new refits just to support sales in my own little way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

actias said:


> Actually I should clarify some of my statements. I don't mind the order in which the kits are released - in fact I will be getting a JJprise. I was just using the large TOS E as a perfect example. The main gripe was that ALL the larger scale stuff has been pushed back. Yeah, I'm glad they are communicating with us and as far as Moebius is concerned. I have no complaints.
> 
> I guess I just fear that as soon as projects start to get pushed back over and over again they tend to get shelved or cancelled as interest and or the economy dies. I have purchased 6 of all of the large scale Trek stuff out there and 2 of each of the smaller kits and I just bought two more of the new refits just to support sales in my own little way.:thumbsup:


*God bless you Sir!*

*Now go build some of those kits!!!*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> . . a lot of guys talk a big game here(_I'll buy ten kits, Or I'll buy Four, one for this one for that Etc..)_But how many of these guys actually Buy what they say??...Or Buy one at all??? Forget about actually building them(lol)!!


I'm a little slow on the builds but I usually wind up buying more of hot Star Trek subjects than I initially plan on.:freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I will not buy a JJPrise kit, but, as much as I hate to say it, it may make more sense to do it first. But then, I was really looking forward to an Akira class!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> However a lot of guys talk a big game here(_I'll buy ten kits, Or I'll buy Four, one for this one for that Etc..)_But how many of these guys actually Buy what they say??...Or Buy one at all??? Forget about actually building them(lol)!!



Speaking only for myself, I will buy as many as I say I will. I have 14 of the smaller PL 1701 kits, 12 D-7s and 4 of the 1/350 refits. The TOS E is my all time favorite and I would be thrilled to have that many to play with. I can't say whether or not anyone else would buy as many.

And Raist, you can kindly get off my back with your tone, sir.:wave:


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

Considering the re-imagined Enterprise kit is not due to be released until 2010, haven’t they really _missed_ their “marketing window,” considering it will be a full year _after_ the movie was in theaters?

On a separate note, at 1:2500 scale, how will the size compare to the 1:1000 kits?

I also would love the 1:350 scale Original Enterprise above anything else at this point (though truth be told, I won’t mind picking up a Vulcan shuttle later this year)!


----------



## modelmaker 2001 (Sep 6, 2007)

How will they have missed their marketing window since there is another Star Trek film currently in pre-production right now? The cast has already contracted for a third Star Trek film, as well, so a 2010 release date for the first of the new Round 2 Trek kits falls right in the midst of the "new" franchise.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I would tend to agree... as long as there are movies with the new ship in it, the model will be considered current.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> I will not buy a JJPrise kit, but, as much as I hate to say it, it may make more sense to do it first. But then, I was really looking forward to an Akira class!


I concur on both points, sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's exactly what I was afraid would happen. I posted a while ago _begging _PL to NOT delay the 1/350 TOS for a kit of the Re-prise.

This kit should have been out ten years ago, before the RC2 buyout closed PL for 5 years. It should have been out before the 1/350 NX, but the NX was topical. It should have been before the Scorpion, but the Scorpion was... no, I still don't know why they did the Scorpion. Heck, it should have been out before the 1/1000 NX. Now that PL is back (for however long before Lowe sells the company to a baby food manufacturer), it should have been before the Akira. It should definitely be before the Johnny-come-lately Re-prise. 

What's gonna delay it NEXT year? War with China?

Come ON guys, stop jerkin' us around! We've been begging for this kit for a decade. I'm 52, my eyes are going, I'm not in the best of health. I'd like to at least get a chance to BUY one before I croak!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

The size of the JJPrise at 2500 will be about 11 inches so it will be about the same size as the 1/1000 PL TOS Enterprise.

A 1/350th scale of JJPrise= about 81 inches
A 1/1000 scale would be about 28 inches

These estimates are based on ILM's info that the ship is 2357' long

FYI


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> And Raist, you can kindly get off my back with your tone, sir.:wave:


Fair enough. And you can kindly cease whining about the new film.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm only 42 so I still have a few years left to see what I'm building, LOL! Whenever they come out, whatever the order, I'll buy them, and they will be top of their game kits. I'm just glad we have these new kits to look forward to period!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Man, I feel like a rookie around here, I'm 25. :freak:


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Using the scale, that works out to

2395' 10"

for the ship.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Man, I feel like a rookie around here, I'm 25. :freak:


*FRESH FISH!*


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Raist3001 said:


> Fair enough. And you can kindly cease whining about the new film.



No I'm going to just start ignoring any post you make that doesn't have pictures of your awesome modeling.

So there! :wave:

BTW, John P echos my point better than I did in my rant. We have been asking for this kit for a _VERY_ long time and Polar Lights has been _promising_ they would make it all that time only to push it back or cancel it to do other kits that frankly could never hope to sell as well as the TOS-E would. That old horribly inaccurate 1968 AMT kit is the best selling scifi kit of all time? How can they not get that they would make a fortune re-releasing a large scale, accurate kit of it?

And besides... the market for this new movie (short-attention-span'd-twitter-agers) is not the market that will buy model kits!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Come ON guys, stop jerkin' us around! We've been begging for this kit for a decade. I'm 52, my eyes are going, I'm not in the best of health. I'd like to at least get a chance to BUY one before I croak!


You know, John, I hadn't thought about it that way. You're right: constant delays always hurt someone.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> How can they not get that they would make a fortune re-releasing a large scale, accurate kit of it?
> 
> And besides... the market for this new movie (short-attention-span'd-twitter-agers) is not the market that will buy model kits!


VERY good points!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Raist3001 said:


> Fair enough. And you can kindly cease whining about the new film. :wave:


Criticism of a film does not equal personal attacks.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> No I'm going to just start ignoring any post you make that doesn't have pictures of your awesome modeling.
> 
> So there! :wave:



LOL....I guess my responses have been kinda silly.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

John P said:


> Criticism of a film does not equal personal attacks.


Fair enough. My apologies to Nova and everyone else who believed my response was a personal attack.


----------



## JerryUK (Jun 5, 2005)

mach7 said:


> The problem as I see it is one of demographics. We are the kids of the 60s and 70s. We have reached a time in our lives when we can spend money on kits, but we are getting older. How much longer will we be building/buying models? My eyesight is already starting to go.
> 
> ?


Similar problem :freak:..If I had a wish, it would be that PL would double the price of TMP 1/350, correct the innaccuracies, and paint it for us. Bandai did this quite well many years ago, and todays technology must be able to do the multilayering of the astecs near perfectly. The only decal you'd need is '-A'.:thumbsup:
I've the original R2 issue, but the more detail I find out from the Gods of this forum the more fear I have to start this monster.
I also think my eyesight would be worse after finishing it! (no jokes please!)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Criticism of a film does not equal personal attacks.


It doesn't get much simpler than that. 

I can't imagine ANYONE intending to personally attack someone here by criticizing a particular film and I've been very perplexed at those who take criticism of a film personally. Their responses are often uncalled for. 

It's not like those taking the criticism personally and getting their hackles raised actually _made_ the darned thing. If the creators of the nuTrek were the ones being so sensitive, I might could understand that. I don't _think _they post on this board.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It doesn't get much simpler than that.
> 
> I can't imagine ANYONE intending to personally attack someone here by criticizing a particular film and I've been very perplexed at those who take criticism of a film personally. Their responses are often uncalled for.


Just to be clear, my response to Nova was in no way a personal attack. Nor have I taken any criticism of the film personally. It gets very frustrating to participate in a thread, any thread regarding anything about the new film, only to have the same few bunch of folks continually bash what ever it is your talking about regarding the new film. 

Trolling is trolling.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

2011???!!! AAARRGG! Are they kidding me? Somehow I knew this "half came out of warp with football helmets on the nacells" new Enterprise would push back the release of this.
Very disappointing.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmmm. Speaking as someone who admits his ignorance as to how models are mass produced, why wouldn't they be able to develop both kits at the same time? I would personally love to own both the 1/350 TOS and the 2009 Movie Enterprise.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Its all good guys, let let it go. I'm just ribbing Raist to get him to post more of his fine modeling work


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

mikephys said:


> Hmmm. Speaking as someone who admits his ignorance as to how models are mass produced, why wouldn't they be able to develop both kits at the same time? I would personally love to own both the 1/350 TOS and the 2009 Movie Enterprise.


Not necessarily, mostly because development costs a lot of money, usually more than production. They can probably only budget so much of that at once. The bean counters will sit around and "calculate" how much return on investment they think they will get from each project and recommend going with the one's with the highest return. They clearly think it will be the NuPrise... which is why I still contend that they don't get it. :wave:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The re-pop's are probably a good way to get money quick. Not nearly as much cost in getting the existing molds in production than a large scale new kit. 

Also I would suspect that Paramount put some time constraints on them for getting the JJprise on the shelfs.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*Just a thought...*



Nova Designs said:


> Not necessarily, mostly because development costs a lot of money, usually more than production. They can probably only budget so much of that at once. The bean counters will sit around and "calculate" how much return on investment they think they will get from each project and recommend going with the one's with the highest return. They clearly think it will be the NuPrise... which is why I still contend that they don't get it. :wave:


The way I figure it, they're probably figuring they'll be able to sell MORE of the smaller Abrams kits, which will help give them the profits to properly prep for the Big Gray Girl. If that's the case, I can't argue with that reasoning. (I don't particularly hate the Abrams design anymore, I just REFUSE to give it the name and registry of the Enterprise.)

Personally, I'd _rather_ they did a super detailed Gray Lady around the size of the old ERTL Cutaway instead of another three foot long behemoth. I still maintain they'd sell MORE of a well done smaller (mid)scale than a larger one. Someone like *CaptainApril* or *JohnP* would PROBABLY be buying CASES to do all the Franz Joseph varients, dreadnoughts, etc...

You can't really do that as easily or cheaply with the big guns...not to mention the space issue (Unless you're Hugh Hefner, Trump, or Bill Gates.)

My best to all, guys...be safe and well.

Greg :wave::tongue:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Well Apparently Round 2 reads this message board. Found this over at the blog:

"So, many people have picked up on a small detail in our latest press release that our 1/350 TOS Enterprise looks to be pushed back into 2011. We don’t want to be the company that cried wolf so although an explanation isn’t required, I’ll offer up some quick detail.
First, let me address all of the Eeyores out there that say “oh man, that kit will never get made” Or “I may die of old age before we ever see the kit”. To them, I offer the hard reality that aliens could invade the planet Earth tonight and we’ll be involved in an interstellar war that rages for a millennia and they’d be right that the kit may never happen in their lifetime. To them, I say, lighten up lest your bottom lip gets a rug burn.
Development of the kit has begun. It has beaten the start of the new movie Enterprise by a full month. This is a kit that MUST be right in every way. It MUST be accurate. It MUST build better than the 1/350 Refit. (yes, I said better) It MUST be special. It will be our best effort to bring a definitive kit to market that requires nothing more to add to the subject.
Our original goal was to bring the kit out by the end of 2010. By that, I mean out in late November. We have limited resources and with the economy as it is where banks don’t hand out money as freely as they did just a year ago, we were told the date needed to move back into 2011. By pushing it back a few months, we are allowed to still do most of the other new kits we have planned for 2010. If it was the only new kit we did in 2010, I’m still not sure it could have happened. It truly is out of our control.
So we hope to have it out just after the clock strikes 2011. Thanks to those who have been reasonable and can understand that we don’t make decisions like this to torture anyone. If we had unlimited funds and a time machine, we’d put it out tomorrow. But the invasion starts tonight so it still wouldn’t have happened…"


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on Round 2's position Mach7! It was very informative plus the fact that they are working hard - with the current limitations being imposed on them - to insure that we will have an incredible TOS Enterprise! While it is a bit disappointing to have the timing shoved back a bit more, it is understandable and is apparently as frustrating for them as it is for us.

But you know what? I've got LOTS of kits to work on and I am looking forward to the TOS E when she does arrive! For example, I've got the Moebius Seaview, Flying Sub, Space Pod, Chariot that are all waiting. At least a half dozen ships in the 18" TOS E range. Resin kits. Plus the impending release of the Moebius Jupiter 2 later will keep some of us massively busy, at least for a little while, anyway! So with all we are getting (not only from just Round 2!) I am content enough to wait a bit more... and get to work on some of those other kits and projects that have been waiting for far too long!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

My thanks also, Mach7. It's easy for a lot of us to forget that in order to produce these kits it takes money. Usually that means getting financing to produce said kit. It's not like Round 2 has this big room full of cash that they can turn to for the next project. They have to borrow it just as any of us would for a major purchase like a new car or house.
Anyway, I'm glad that Round 2 is treating this kit as something special. I know for a lot of us this is a special kit and we want to see it done right. Personally I don't mind waiting for a kit that is done right. Good luck with it and I'll be keeping an eye out for it come 2011. That is as long as those pesky aliens don't start an intergalactic war before then.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nova Designs said:


> Once again, Polar Lights just _doesn't get it._ Now they jump on the NuPrise bandwagon and push off the most requested kit *EVER.*
> 
> Too many great ideas pushed aside for more NX-01s and Scorpions and NuPrises. We get those instead of a 1/350th KTinga, TOS-E, D-7 or 1/1000th Akira.
> 
> ...




Agreed, so many people have been asking for a 1/350 K'TINGA and OS Enterprise but as usual they get pushed back for newer less desirable ships.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It sounds as if the delay equates to a few months rather than another whole year. If the soonest we could have expected the kit to be released was November, 2010, and we are now looking at perhaps January of 2011. That's not so bad.

I probably want to see the kit realized more than anyone here, and I can deal with that kind of delay, especially when they state the level of commitment that they are placing on it.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Agreed, so many people have been asking for a 1/350 K'TINGA and OS Enterprise but as usual they get pushed back for newer less desirable ships.


sounds to me like the push back on the 1/350 TOS E has nothing to do with the decision to make the new films ship.

remember they have to deal with cbs/paramount, who very well might have demanded they do the new ships in order to be able to do the older ones. 

also, realize that we are the hard core die hards. we are not representative of the general public in our tastes and interests, and it is that general public that round 2 relies on to make these projecs viable, especially with their particular marketing and distribution strategies.

y'know folks, we should just be happy they are doing it at all. we arent entitled to any kit of any particular subject, so we should consider ourselves lucky to be living in this day and age when these kits are even possible. kits of these sizes and level of accuracy would not have been made at all at any time prior to this one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Whew. Well, o_kay_ then. 
Nice to hear development continues.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Raist3001 said:


> Just to be clear, my response to Nova was in no way a personal attack. Nor have I taken any criticism of the film personally. It gets very frustrating to participate in a thread, any thread regarding anything about the new film, only to have the same few bunch of folks continually bash what ever it is your talking about regarding the new film.
> 
> Trolling is trolling.


Sorry, Raist, I didn't mean to include you in that but was meaning to refer to some of the general eruptions.

You're right: trolling is trolling and some of those trolling attempts are very obvious. I think someone may have been banned for constant and obvious trolling on the subject. Still, the best thing to do there is to not feed them, as the saying goes. 

[The following is not directed at anything you may have previously stated but to the situation in general:]

I would rather people, if they wish to do so, simply state what they like or dislike about the movie, just the movie, and only the movie. The trend seems to have been to characterize the folks who don't like what they've seen or learned of the movie as being old geezers with closed minds who are going to rain on every nuTrek fans' enthusiasm parade. 

In my case, I can attest that I have kept to the topic and never in any way meant to denigrate anyone who loves the movie. I may be part of that group once I see it. I will still have criticisms about the movie vs. what I would have liked to have seen, plot holes, etc. but I'm open to enjoying and becoming a fan of the alternate Trek Abrams has come up with. 

Others who refuse to watch the movie, well, that's their right too. I'm tolerant either way. They have a right to choose and that in no way reflects on people who love the movie.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

mach7 said:


> Well Apparently Round 2 reads this message board. Found this over at the blog:
> 
> "So, many people have picked up on a small detail in our latest press release that our 1/350 TOS Enterprise looks to be pushed back into 2011. We don’t want to be the company that cried wolf so although an explanation isn’t required, I’ll offer up some quick detail.
> First, let me address all of the Eeyores out there that say “oh man, that kit will never get made” Or “I may die of old age before we ever see the kit”. To them, I offer the hard reality that aliens could invade the planet Earth tonight and we’ll be involved in an interstellar war that rages for a millennia and they’d be right that the kit may never happen in their lifetime. To them, I say, lighten up lest your bottom lip gets a rug burn.
> ...


That's great news! Glad to hear it wasn't an arbitrary decision in favor of a different model kit. Also glad to hear that AMTR2 is keeping track of comments and nipping disappointment in the bud in this case.:thumbsup:

I might have to buy an extra model kit just for that kind of customer responsiveness.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Cool information. I'm glad they posted an explanation, simply because they _must_ know how much interest in this kit there is. It could've saved them a lot of tongue-lashing if they had been a little clearer in the first place, after all this kit has been talked about for a _very_ long time, not just since PL's resurrection. 

But kudos to them for letting us know what's up. :thumbsup: I hope it all works out, this economy makes everything so uncertain.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Aye, bless them.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks for the info. and point taken. Now, I'm going to use that interstellar war scenario...a great excuse for not getting soemthing done! A 21st centruy version of "My dog ate my homework"!!!!


----------

